# What Car magazine - Jan 2006



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

front cover titled New Golf Convertible


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: What Car magazine - Jan 2006 (superjohn)*

That really makes me wonder. European press in particular often likes to tout the Eos as "The new Golf convertible" Without getting into a discussion of the Eos' own dedicated PQ45 platform, Which admittedly borrows from the Golf/Jetta PQ35 parts bin as well as the Passat PQ46. Do you think its fair to call the Eos "Golf Convertible"? Unless maybe you happen to have a bag of clubs in the back seat...then it would be a Golf convertible.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 11:18 AM 12-27-2005_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: What Car magazine - Jan 2006 (superjohn)*

Is that the Eos on the cover? or is it a Golf convertible?(mag cover is to small to tell)
I recall seeing an Audi A3 convertible in one of those European magazines...everyone was like "why'd they make this for? isn't there already an A4 convertible and a TT convertible?"...


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

i flipped through the pages at the bookstall, and it was an EOS


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: What Car magazine - Jan 2006 (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_ Do you think its fair to call the Eos "Golf Convertible"? Unless maybe you happen to have a bag of clubs in the back seat...then it would be a Golf convertible.


The VW marketing deparment will be *delighted* to have the Eos linked to the Golf. But then again, when I pointed out to the VW reps my comparison of the Eos 3.2 - CLK 280 - 330 ci in terms of specs, they were stunned as they never figured that they can actually compete with Merc and BMW with this car (and - sadly for us European, that's also almost true for the pricing). You want to sell a $55k Golf, you'll get laughed at (fully kitted 3.2 comes in at 47,000 Euro). Is it fair? No. I sat in the Eos and its way wider than a Golf or a Jetta, and it mostly looks/feels more noble than either of them. Pity they didn't use the gorgeous Passat cockpit for the Eos to extinguish any Golf comparisons before they arise.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: What Car magazine - Jan 2006 (JML)*

Yeah I think there was a post somewhere outlining differences between the Golf/Jetta V, the Passat 6 and the Eos, the Eos has the wheelbase of the Golf/Jetta format, but the track of the Passat. 
the Eos takes more cues from the Golf interior, but also takes some from the Passat...
Passat B6 interior...
















Jetta V...
















Eos...


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: What Car magazine - Jan 2006 (gizmopop)*

The width of the Eos is 3 cm smaller than that of the Passat (1.79m vs. 1.82m) and 36 cm shorter (4.41m vs. 4.77. The Jetta is roughly equally wide and 14 cm longer. The Golf, on whose platform the Jetta is based, is interestingly 20cm shorter than the Eos (4.20m) and its width is 3cm smaller (1.76). Wheelbase on Golf/Jetta/Eos is the same (2.58m).


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Volkswagen PQ35 Chassis*

Alright here's another angle on my PQ35 chassis Golf convertible observation. The new Audi TT scheduled to be introduced at Geneva 2006 is using the PQ35 platform, along with the Audi A3. So I claim that if you publish a magazine that says "The new Golf convertible", the correct picture to display is the new Audi TT convertible, and not the Eos. I'll also give you 10:1 odds that Audi is not going to tout the next Audi TT as a Golf of any sort. I don't hang out in the fortitude forums, I wonder if the TT fans are pissed that the new TT is a Golf with a different "hat" as Volkswagen calls their new platform engineering. I also have to wonder what the price difference is gonna be between comparably equipped TT's and Golfs. That should be interesting.


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:09 PM 12-28-2005_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*American press*

Here's a interesting counterpoint on the Eos from the American press, which describes the Eos in a pre-L.A. article as a Passat based replacement for the old Cabrio. 
http://autobytel.espn.go.com/c...t/916


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: American press (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ESPN* »_Sorority sisters, rejoice, for there is a cute new Volkswagen convertible on the way! 


I have a feeling that we'll see many more a post on the "Is the Eos a chick car?" thread in the coming months. Remember where you saw it first.


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

to be honest, i like the EOS because i believe it will not be as common as the GTI. yet, the EOS has all the good virtues to stand out in the crowd.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen PQ35 Chassis (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_ I'll also give you 10:1 odds that Audi is not going to tout the next Audi TT as a Golf of any sort. I don't hang out in the fortitude forums, I wonder if the TT fans are pissed that the new TT is a Golf with a different "hat" as Volkswagen calls their new platform engineering. I also have to wonder what the price difference is gonna be between comparably equipped TT's and Golfs. That should be interesting.


it's not like they do not know that they are on the same MKIV platform...and you've known the price difference, a MKIV GTI 1.8T around 02-03 was a $19-23K car, a TT 180 fronttrak was a high 20K low 30K car.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: What Car magazine - Jan 2006 (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_Pity they didn't use the gorgeous Passat cockpit for the Eos to extinguish any Golf comparisons before they arise.

I'm actually glad they didn't. The Passat interior seems a bit gaudy to me. For the Eos, they kept the clean simple lines of the Golf/Jetta interior, but improved on it by adding just a few aluminum accents (or is it plastichrome?) and a two-tone color scheme. I think they got it just right.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: What Car magazine - Jan 2006 (flubber)*

I sincerely hope the aluminum-look trim is aluminum and not plastichrome. I'd acutally like to get the red leather with the light popular wood, But I've never seen the red leather paired with any wood. Since there are currently a few Eos around, I'd like to hear from someone who drove it and get their subjective take on it. Do any VW insiders ever visit the threads and discreetly comment with useful articulate information?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: What Car magazine - Jan 2006 (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I sincerely hope the aluminum-look trim is aluminum and not plastichrome.

I'm pretty sure the long door and dash accent strips are aluminum. It's the air vent, glovebox and shifter accents I think might be plastic.

_Quote »_I'd acutally like to get the red leather with the light popular wood, But I've never seen the red leather paired with any wood.

I've only seen it with the aluminum. I think it would look good with the dark wood, though. It looks great on the A4 convertible with a similar interior.









_Quote »_Do any VW insiders ever visit the threads and discreetly comment with useful articulate information?

VW media may be sitting on them pretty hard right now, with the US debut coming up at the LA Auto Show. Media folks hate to have anyone steal their thunder when they have a campaign about to start.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: American press (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Here's a interesting counterpoint on the Eos from the American press, which describes the Eos in a pre-L.A. article as a Passat based replacement for the old Cabrio. 
http://autobytel.espn.go.com/c...t/916 

a snippet from that article...*It comes fully equipped in a single trim level.*..they of course mentioned 2 engine choices, the 2.0T and the 3.2 VR6, I wonder what they are considering fully equipped? I know there exists 2 different headlight options, as well as several interior seating surfaces, I doubt they are going to force you to get Nav, its optional in everything that has it up to the Touareg, and theres the question of Sirius/XM radio which is also optional in the line up...
It's going to be interesting what info is actually shared by VWoA at the time of the show...


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen PQ35 Chassis (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Alright here's another angle on my PQ35 chassis Golf convertible observation. The new Audi TT scheduled to be introduced at Geneva 2006 is using the PQ35 platform, along with the Audi A3. So I claim that if you publish a magazine that says "The new Golf convertible", the correct picture to display is the new Audi TT convertible, and not the Eos. I'll also give you 10:1 odds that Audi is not going to tout the next Audi TT as a Golf of any sort. I don't hang out in the fortitude forums, I wonder if the TT fans are pissed that the new TT is a Golf with a different "hat" as Volkswagen calls their new platform engineering. I also have to wonder what the price difference is gonna be between comparably equipped TT's and Golfs. That should be interesting.

_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:09 PM 12-28-2005_

The last TT and Golf sared the same platform as well.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Eos with wood trim*

You can now get on the Eos Konfigurator and select red leather, and add the Ambient package with wood trim, and get a small, but visible picture of the Eos with red leather and wood trim. I hope this option makes it to the USA.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

will it be a 3.2 vr6 or the new 3.6 vr? 
either way with the top down that would sound so mint


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*

I think someone announced the U.S. spec as 3.2. Not quite sure, though. I read so much Eos related stuff lately.


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (JML)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JML* »_I think someone announced the U.S. spec as 3.2.

Yes, it says so in the VWoA press release for the LA and Detroit shows.

_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen of America* »_Engines: In the U.S., still months from its debut, Volkswagen of America will offer the renowned 2.0T, 200 horsepower, four cylinder and a 3.2, 250 hp version of its narrow angle V6.


----------

